

Infographic: How to Succeed in Mobile Advertising in 2013 - DorianeMouret
http://blog.sohalo.com/blog/index.php/infographic-mobile-ads-2013/

======
DorianeMouret
Mobile ads are very frustrating and the best ways brands and start-ups can
improve their brand image using mobile in 2013 is through apps or "app-like"
experiences. We created an infographic to illustrate this trend. What do you
think? What is your marketing strategy for mobile?

